# Foods/Supplements/Beverages for glowing skin



## SagMaria (Feb 25, 2007)

We all know that taking good care of your skin from the outside is important but taking care of it from the inside is even more important ... what do you women do to acheive glowing skin and health?


----------



## knoxydoll (Feb 25, 2007)

Staying hydrated is really important. Drink a lot of water and milk, staying away from alcohol and soda/pop/soft drinks will also help. Your body is made from what you eat so eating properly is also important. If you're healthy then your skin is too.


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 1, 2007)

*Supplements:* I think that good oils can contribute to healthy glowing skin. I'm a fan of Flaxseed (Linseed) oil myself. I also take vitamin C, and iron daily. Water of course and if I have lemons I'll squeeze half of one into my water bottle. 

*Foods:* I think that eating as many fresh, raw fruits and veggies as you can will also make you glow! Strawberries and blueberries are meant to be super good for your skin and overall wellbeing


----------



## Tyester (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *knoxydoll* 

 
_Staying hydrated is really important. Drink a lot of water and milk, staying away from alcohol and soda/pop/soft drinks will also help. Your body is made from what you eat so eating properly is also important. If you're healthy then your skin is too._

 
+1 And as little salt as possible. High levels of sodium(salt) can cause outbreaks.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh yes! I have done my little regimine for about 4 months now and my skin has never been so happy and glowy!

Drinks: Water and the following Nuwati teas:

The Warrior (it has a lot of antioxidants) 1 cup in the AM and 1 Cup in the PM
Buffalo Bone (it's a face lift in a bottle-I kid you not!)- same as above
Thai Go- 2-4 oz a day

Then for food:
Fruits, Veggies, chicken, fish.

Seriously- I have fruit for breakfast, a salad for lunch and for dinner chicken with steamed veggies 

I can't eat wheat so I try not to eat that because it causes a rash on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I put sugar and stuff at a minimum but I still eat ice cream and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But very limited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fresher the food the better!


----------



## roxy (Mar 21, 2007)

Hm.. excuse my ignorance, but what is "The warrior" and "Buffalo Bone"?
where do you get it
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Oh yes! I have done my little regimine for about 4 months now and my skin has never been so happy and glowy!

Drinks: Water and the following Nuwati teas:

The Warrior (it has a lot of antioxidants) 1 cup in the AM and 1 Cup in the PM
Buffalo Bone (it's a face lift in a bottle-I kid you not!)- same as above
Thai Go- 2-4 oz a day

Then for food:
Fruits, Veggies, chicken, fish.

Seriously- I have fruit for breakfast, a salad for lunch and for dinner chicken with steamed veggies 

I can't eat wheat so I try not to eat that because it causes a rash on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I put sugar and stuff at a minimum but I still eat ice cream and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But very limited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fresher the food the better!_


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 23, 2007)

They are Nuwati Teas.

you can get them from the nuwati website. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They are bulk teas so you may need to get a strainer but just boil some water, put the strainer in there let it hang out for a little bit- and if you really don't want to let it be there while its hot (because God knows thats horrible in 90 degree weather) you can put ice in it and its just as yummy


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 6, 2007)

I drink a lot of green tea too, and that helps get rid of all ur toxins. As the ladies mentioned above^^^ u are what u eat


----------



## flowerhead (Apr 7, 2007)

It's not that interesting, but the best thing you can do for your skin is drink LOADS of water. It keeps your skin naturally hydrated, so it glows from within and you flush away toxins. My skin used to look pasty, but now I drink at least 3 pints of water a day and it looks radiant, and the discolouration underneath my eyes is much better. Drink hot water with lemon when you wake up and before you go to sleep, it flushes lots of toxins out.
Fish has some oils in it which are really good for your skin & hair, and obviously fruit and vegetables.
And like someone else mentioned, green tea is great for your skin and speeds up your metabolism, although I can't drink it because it tastes like mud


----------



## SagMaria (Apr 16, 2007)

May I ask what Thai Go is? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hawkeye* 

 
_Oh yes! I have done my little regimine for about 4 months now and my skin has never been so happy and glowy!

Drinks: Water and the following Nuwati teas:

The Warrior (it has a lot of antioxidants) 1 cup in the AM and 1 Cup in the PM
Buffalo Bone (it's a face lift in a bottle-I kid you not!)- same as above
Thai Go- 2-4 oz a day

Then for food:
Fruits, Veggies, chicken, fish.

Seriously- I have fruit for breakfast, a salad for lunch and for dinner chicken with steamed veggies 

I can't eat wheat so I try not to eat that because it causes a rash on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I put sugar and stuff at a minimum but I still eat ice cream and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But very limited. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The fresher the food the better!_


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 17, 2007)

hm i drink around 6-7 bottles of water each day but my skin is far from glowy :[ i guess it doesnt work for everyone


----------



## Temptasia (Jul 21, 2010)

I take fish oil, silica, and B-Complex vitamins and I think these things work better for me than any expensive serums out there. These are in addition to a good women's multi-vitamin. Seems like a lot of pills, but when you are healthy, you no longer need to fake it with cosmetics!


----------

